# 2016 Online Prop Building Group News



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It’s a new year and time to start planning for Halloween 2016! We are resuscitating the Halloween prop building group and our first build is set to begin to begin on Feb. 1 and will be a paper mache pumpkin. This will be aimed at the beginning paper mache artist as it is one of the easiest and most basic projects but everyone is invited to join in. 

If you are wondering what the prop building group is about, it is a place to learn and build together. There is an instructor who will present a list of materials, give step-by-step instructions for each build and answer any questions you might have. You also have the opportunity to work with and learn from your fellow classmates as well. The group originally started its first project in 2009 and featured some awesome props such as Terra’s “Beloved” tombstone and Dave in the Grave’s tombstone peeper. 

The materials list for the first prop build is posted in the Tutorials and Step-by-Step section under the Halloween Prop Building Group. I tried to post everything you might need to complete the project and it seems the list is a mile long.  It’s really pretty basic and you probably already have most of the items. 

I also want to point out that there will be two threads for each build. One will be the instructor’s thread in which the steps to the build will be posted and is for the instructor’s use only. The other will be the student’s thread where you can ask questions and post pictures of your progress 

We have some subsequent builds lined up and I will post updates as soon as I hear back from the instructors.

If you have any suggestions for future project or if you are interested in instructing a project feel free to comment here or send me a PM. We need instructors for static and animated props and I would personally love to see some LED lighting tutorials and a tombstone build.

And finally a big thank you to Muffy for all the help and guidance she has given through the past few months to get this up and running. She was instrumental in the formation of the online prop building group and would like to see it up and running once again.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, I'm a little behind. I've been dealing with some sort of allergic (?) reaction since before Christmas that's had me an itchy swollen mess the last few weeks. It's under control at the moment but still unsure of the cause. Now it's time to get back to prop building! 

The pumpkin build will begin on 2/1/16 and I hope to post some more updates on that later today and pictures of the finished project in the next day or so. Feel free to ask questions in the student's thread beforehand.

DaveintheGrave will be instructing the March build which will be an animated prop called The Spider Levitator! We will have the materials list posted around Feb. 1st for this build.

Also feel free to ask questions or offer suggestions. Remember this group is for you and we need your input to make it work!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I still feel like I'm running behind!  

Been experimenting with some new clays and techniques for the first project and need to sort through several pages of notes and post what's relevant. Tutorial is finished except for pictures. I have enough various pictures of each part of the process but wanting to highlight one particular pumpkin throughout so the build seems more consistent (does that make sense?).

My biggest challenge so far has been life. Didn't count on being ill or taking a nasty fall recently, didn't think about the pile of quarterly tax returns that needed filed and didn't realize that I would be turning part of my dining room into a paper mache studio. The good news is that it's all behind me now and the build will go on as scheduled! 

So look for updates posted in the student and instructor threads within the next day and get ready to build!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

It's all good. Just mache those forms into a giant skull and mail it in, the IRS will understand...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Getting things wrapped up and ready for the first course to begin.

Here is the schedule so far:
Feb - Paper Mache Pumpkin - instructor lizzyborden
March - Spider Levitator - instructor DaveintheGrave
April - 
May - molding skulls - instructor Unorthodox
June - basic rocking prop - instructor Frog Prince 
July -
August -
September - 

Tentative (yet unscheduled)
paper mache skulls - replication and from scratch (possibly April)

We still have some openings, so if you'd like to be an instructor, send me a pm.




Watch the 2016 Online Prop Building Group News thread for updates and links to current and upcoming builds!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The first steps of the Project 1 are now posted!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wanted to post a quick update on the prop building group. There are three tutorials up although some are lacking the final steps. I hope to have mine finished by the end of June, though I'm currently staying away from home and trying to find a way to work on projects at my grandmother's house. 

The paper mache skull replication/from scratch tutorial will hopefully start in either August or September.

The June Rocking Prop project will be delayed for a bit but the parts list is up for those interested.

Also anyone who would be interested in doing a group tutorial either this year or in 2017, please send me a PM.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Skull replication in paper mache tutorial coming up in August! We will be using a purchased resin or plastic skull for this tutorial. Start time is tentatively Aug. 8 and materials list will be posted soon! 

I want to also do a skull tutorial using a cardboard template as well as making one completely from scratch but I need to do more experimenting with those methods before I'm comfortable with doing a tutorial. So if time permits we may have an additional tutorial as well.


----------

